# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  prijevod s eng na hr, nekoliko strana

## Maja

Tražim nekoga da mi prevede par strana teksta o dojenju s eng na hr, može li netko?

----------


## laumi

Maja, poslala sam ti pp.

----------


## Maja

Nije riješeno, još uvijek nekoga tražim, prilično je hitno.

----------


## tenshi

majo, ja ti na zalost mogu tek nakon srijede, ako dotad nikog ne nades, javi mi se pp-om u srijedu...sori

----------


## grom

mogu ja.

----------


## L&L0809

jel rijeseno? ako nije, mogu i ja.

----------

